# Riscatto



## valerie1987

Buon pomeriggio, non riesco a convincermi su quale sia l'opzione migliore per tradurre la parola RISCATTO nella seguente frase: "(soggetto: l'anima religiosa della città) infarcita di riscatto laico-borghese!". Ho trovato molte possibili traduzioni: rachat, rançon, réméré... ma i contesti non mi aiutano. Qualcuno saprebbe come consigliarmi? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Valerie,
Temo che anche a noi ci voglia qualche dettaglio supplementare. 
Che cosa è concretamente "l'anima religiosa della città"?
Le frasi precedente e seguente?
E tu, hai un'idea del sinonimo che potresti usare in italiano?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ma soprattutto: cosa vuol dire "l'anima religiosa della città infarcita di riscatto laico-borghese!"??


----------



## valerie1987

eh, lo so la frase non è mia come avrete capito, lo scrittore ha uno stile molto particolare . Comunque la riporto per intero: "E in questa discrasia forse esce in pieno l'anima religiosa della città, infarcita di riscatto laico-borghese". Io credo voglia riferirsi ad un bigottismo che porta ad avere una facciata religiosa ma un fondo di borghesismo e falsità. La mia proposta (non troppo libertina, tutt'altro, per paura di allontanarmi dal senso) è questa: * "Et dans cette discordance peut-être l’âme religeuse de la ville sort entièrement, farcie de sa rançon laïque-bourgeiose!"*. Siate spietati se fa schifo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Je te proposerais bien ceci. Je ne sais pas si cela a le même sens que l'original, mais il me semble que ça ne sonne pas plus mal...
"Et c'est peut-être dans ce déséquilibre que ressort pleinement l'âme religieuse de la cité, toute de récupération laïco-bourgeoise".


----------



## valerie1987

matoupaschat said:


> Je te proposerais bien ceci. Je ne sais pas si cela a le même sens que l'original, mais il me semble que ça ne sonne pas plus mal...
> "Et c'est peut-être dans ce déséquilibre que ressort pleinement l'âme religieuse de la cité, toute de récupération laïco-bourgeoise".



mi piace  grazie mille per il consiglio, sembra meno pesante come costruzione.


----------



## matoupaschat

valerie1987 said:


> mi piace  grazie mille per il consiglio, sembra meno pesante come costruzione.


Tant mieux, merci! 
Mais je suis un peu intrigué: le sens que je prête à la phrase est-il compatible avec le reste du document?


----------



## valerie1987

matoupaschat said:


> Tant mieux, merci!
> Mais je suis un peu intrigué: le sens que je prête à la phrase est-il compatible avec le reste du document?



oui, absolument!


----------



## matoupaschat

Un vrai miracle!!!


----------

